# קובץ Excel לחישוב הוצאות חתונה.



## udical (25/2/07)

קובץ Excel לחישוב הוצאות חתונה. 
הכנתי קובץ אקסל קטן שיעזור לכם להעריך את ההוצאות של החתונה. תלחצו על הלינק, זה יוביל אתכם לשירשור שבהודעה הראשית הצורף הקובץ. הוראות לשימוש בתוך הקובץ. אם יש לכן שאלות, תשאלו בהודעה ולא במסר כדי שכולם יוכלו ללמוד. מזל טוב! אודי.


----------



## udical (25/2/07)

עוד דוגמא


----------



## פופלה (25/2/07)

אין לך דוג' עם רווח?! ../images/Emo8.gif


----------



## udical (25/2/07)

בבקשה, לאופטימים והחסכניים ../images/Emo8.gif


----------



## udical (26/2/07)

כבר עמוד 4 ? 
לא מעניין אף אחד? אנשים לא מחשבים קצת מה עיניינים? לדעת למה לצפות או לראות שחורגים מתקציב? לא מתכננים? כלום?


----------



## arielucha (26/2/07)

לא רוצים לדעת כמה עולה להם../images/Emo8.gif


----------



## angel99 האחת (26/2/07)

אני מציאה להיכנס לאתר 
www.wedplan.co.il זה אתר לתכמון חתונה שכולל תקציב, אורחים וכו'. מומלץ ביותר!!!


----------

